Ask HN: Who are the Feynmans, Sagans and Attenboroughs of our time? - psychstudio
======
hhs
I’ll nominate Professor Brian Greene as another. He puts space, time, and
systems thinking into perspective.

------
buboard
Matt o'Dowd of PBS Spacetime on youtube.

Seriously, the time of Physics and the Standard Model is passed. The few
people of those generations who are still working on fundamental physics are
indiscriminately bad communicators, lost in their thoughts, and slightly
bitter because of the fruitlessness of their field in recent decades. There is
a general lack of enthusiasm to communicate science with the public due to the
lack of wholly interesting new stories to tell, and frankly, reciting how
weird quantum physics is for the 10000000th time is no longer exciting.
Biology has some interesting stories that i feel are not being told though.

------
DeedsMoraine
That depends on how much _your_ time skews _my_ time away from the originals
being those people.

~~~
psychstudio
Indeed. These were the people that made an impression on me as a kid. I guess
my question is, who currently has the ability to do the same (and can do so
for whatever generation)?

------
psychstudio
On TV in the early to mid 80's these were people were able to create a sense
of awe in millions of people with their intelligence and eloquence.

Who are the Feynmans, Sagans and Attenboroughs of our time?

I'll nominate Professor Brian Cox to start things off...

------
airbreather
Jim Al-Khalili

Richard Curtis

Maybe Cox, he is a little prone to dogma.

------
37
Sean Carroll

Leonard Susskind

Edward Witten

Terence Tao

------
cmollis
edward witten

